# Photoshop expert needed!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I have no idea how to work photoshop and I got this great stacked shot of Aiden today without realizing that the wagon in the background in pretty much in his mouth, and I wasn't completely level with him and the ground. Any chance I could get one of you amazing people to help me out?   You can fool around with the color/lighting too if you'd like. He looks a little washed out in this. I just love his expression in this shot.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck, my friend... what you're asking is usually $35 a pop from a pro.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

marbury said:


> Good luck, my friend... what you're asking is usually $35 a pop from a pro.


Oh man


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

It's always worth a try!  But what would we replace the wagon *with*? We're not magicians, even the best of us. We'd either have to clone another part of the picture (there's no more fence to clone), crop out the dog entirely, or add bits from another picture. If you have spare time you can try messing around with SAI yourself to get an idea of what you're asking for.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

marbury said:


> It's always worth a try! But what would we replace the wagon *with*? We're not magicians, even the best of us. We'd either have to clone another part of the picture (there's no more fence to clone), crop out the dog entirely, or add bits from another picture. If you have spare time you can try messing around with SAI yourself to get an idea of what you're asking for.


I don't even know what SAI is..I fooled around with it a little to adjust the color and rotate it a little. I guess the wagon can stay.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

here you go--I probably should have decreased the contrast in the background, but it was a quick edit.


newstackedguy by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> here you go--I probably should have decreased the contrast in the background, but it was a quick edit.
> 
> 
> newstackedguy by jsnail17, on Flickr


You are the* BEST*!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Holy cow! Nice work!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

hehe thank you  glad I could help


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

marbury said:


> Good luck, my friend... what you're asking is usually $35 a pop from a pro.


I don't really understand this response. If you're not willing to try, why comment? Who cares how much it cost? There are some helpful people on here...

GatorDog- I almost have a correction attempt complete, but I'd like to ask:
I've always found photos of your dog to be a bit over saturated for my taste. Almost a lomo effect on your dog. Is that on purpose? Are these film shots or something? You definitely have a distinct style to your photos, and I want to preserve that for you *IF* it's intentional... Otherwise, I'd like to tame it a bit, which I think will actually _improve_ the clarity of your dog... Let me know...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

wildo said:


> I don't really understand this response. If you're not willing to try, why comment? Who cares how much it cost? There are some helpful people on here...
> 
> GatorDog- I almost have a correction attempt complete, but I'd like to ask:
> I've always found photos of your dog to be a bit over saturated for my taste. Almost a lomo effect on your dog. Is that on purpose? Are these film shots or something? You definitely have a distinct style to your photos, and I want to preserve that for you *IF* it's intentional... Otherwise, I'd like to tame it a bit, which I think will actually _improve_ the clarity of your dog... Let me know...


Thank you for the appropriate response! I take most of my shots with my crappy iphone camera (saving for a dslr). They are either washed out or get that lomo effect look. I suck  I am open to anything that you would suggest to improve it! Thank you very very much! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Eh... I just did both.

First- I tamed down your saturation a bit:









Second: I left the saturation a bit high (for my tastes):


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

wildo said:


> Eh... I just did both.
> 
> First- I tamed down your saturation a bit:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! It looks fantastic. You are absolutely right about the clarity. HUGE difference!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)




----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

And just for fun.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> And just for fun.


That's a cool effect! Thanks!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok- here's my final version that I'm most happy with. The fact that the woods at the top corner were actually NOT underexposed was both impressive, and oddly unrealistic. There's so much red in your dog, and green in the woods that the clarity at the top right corner just seemed too HDR-ish for me. 

So- I actually decided to underexpose the woods in order to bring up your dog as the subject. Also, I took out just a bit more red from your dog. Anyhow, I am happy with it... Enjoy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Alexis, is that the regular camera feature or using the Instagram app? I've actually gotten some really good pictures with my iPhone's built in camera, but I've also gotten a lot of crappy ones too!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Alexis, is that the regular camera feature or using the Instagram app? I've actually gotten some really good pictures with my iPhone's built in camera, but I've also gotten a lot of crappy ones too!


I'll take most with my regular camera but he always looks so washed out. Then I try and fix it using instagram and it looks bizarre lol.  Can't win.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

wildo said:


> Ok- here's my final version that I'm most happy with. The fact that the woods at the top corner were actually NOT underexposed was both impressive, and oddly unrealistic. There's so much red in your dog, and green in the woods that the clarity at the top right corner just seemed too HDR-ish for me.
> 
> So- I actually decided to underexpose the woods in order to bring up your dog as the subject. Also, I took out just a bit more red from your dog. Anyhow, I am happy with it... Enjoy!


Wow...I can't thank you enough! I love it! :wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok- I lied. I just didn't think your dog deserved to have a piece of wood sticking out his butt! :rofl: I also softened a bright thing that is right at the spot you look on the withers.










...ok I'm done.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

wildo said:


> Ok- I lied. I just didn't think your dog deserved to have a piece of wood sticking out his butt! :rofl: I also softened a bright thing that is right at the spot you look on the withers.
> 
> ...ok I'm done.


You truly are amazing. I guess the stick in the butt did look a little awkward


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think everyone did a really nice job! How nice of everyone to jump in and try...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I truly do appreciate it guys..Sorry I can't afford to pay you all.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to get everybody upset. I'm a professional artist, I didn't expect the OP to have much luck. Clearly there are fantastic artists with plenty of extra time on this board, and that's fantastic! Yay networking!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

marbury said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to get everybody upset. I'm a professional artist, I didn't expect the OP to have much luck. Clearly there are fantastic artists with plenty of extra time on this board, and that's fantastic! Yay networking!


:thumbup:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice job on the post processing.

Nice dog too!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Everyone did an amazing job so I did something different


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome editing!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> Ok- I lied. I just didn't think your dog deserved to have a piece of wood sticking out his butt! :rofl: I also softened a bright thing that is right at the spot you look on the withers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you! I was just about to reply about the wood sticking out of his butt. Glad you caught that!  Much nicer.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Acejin said:


> Everyone did an amazing job so I did something different


Wow! I have slides of my first GSD from the 60's that look just like that!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

^
tnx..! I hope the op will like it too


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Acejin said:


> Everyone did an amazing job so I did something different


That's so awesome!! It looks like an old-time classic GSD. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Acejin said:


> You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!


I especially love what you did with his eye color..:wub:


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my 7 year old daughter noticed that the picture looks exactly like the dog in our sign..they have the same leg postion and even the tail is in the exact same spot and so is the tongue! pretty cool!!!


----------

